# أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير



## ماريو ايهاب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*

*أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم ..*
* واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*



 
*أخبارك دوت نت - شيماء شعراوي*
*تجمهر نحو 5000 شخص بمنطقة الهرم مساء اليوم بعد ظهور شائعات أخرى بظهور السيدة مريم العذراء مرة اخرى فوق صلبان كنيسة "السيدة العذراء" بمنطقة العمرانية الغربية والتى تقع بشارع خاتم المرسلين!!*
*أكد وائل سامى أحد شهود العيان أن هناك زحام شديد وشلل تام بمنطقة العمرانية منذ نحو ساعة أثر إنتشار الأقوال بظهور" السيدة مريم العذراء" فوق الكنيسة، ووصف وائل مشهد الظهور بإنه عبارة عن ضوء قوي فى هيئة طولية غير واضحة الملامح او الأبعاد والضوء مسلط على السحاب فوق الكنيسة ويتحرك بشكل عرضي على السحاب !!*
*وقال إن المسلمين والمسيحين "نزلوا من بيوتهم بهيئاتهم وملابسهم المنزلية" لمشاهدة العذراء!! وإستقبل المسيحين المشهد ببكاء شديد بينما البعض الأخر قام بإطلاق الزغاريد والهتافات بصوت عال !!*
*كما قام البعض الأخر بالإبتهال والدعاء طالبين البركة من العذراء ومرددين "ياعدرا يا أم النور" فيما تعالت الترانيم الدينية الغير مفهومة للأقباط !! بينما إستقبل المسلمون الأمر بصمت تام تملؤه الدهشة !!*
*الإ أن المفاجأة التى حدثت هذه المرة رغم تردد الشائعات بظهور السيدة مريم العذراء من قبل فى منطقة الوراق هو حدوث مشاجرات بين شباب المسلمين والذي يتردد إنهم من الإخوان المسلمين والذين قاموا بالتشكيك بظهور العذراء مؤكدين إنه مجرد ضوء من "كشاف" كبير وأن أحد المسيحيين من داخل الكنيسة يقوم بتحريكه الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة الأقباط وقام فريق منهم بالإشتباك مع المسلمين ولم تسفر حتى الأن عن اى إصابات.*
*كما شهدت منطقة العمرانية عقب إنتشار ظهور مريم العذراء بتواجد أمنى كبير حيث توافدت أكثر من 8 سيارات شرطة و5 سيارات أمن مركزي لمنع حدوث اي إشتباكات* *أخرى. *
*الرابط*​ 
http://www.akhbarak.net/internal/article.php?id=226​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*

الخبر مكتوب بطريقه استهزاء

حتي لو كان مجرد نور لا ظهورات

ليه الاستهزاء


----------



## jousha (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*

انا كنت مع والدتى فى شبرا و كان نفس المنظر و بعدها توجهت الى منزلى فى عزبة النخل بالقرب من كنيسة السيدة العذراء و وجدت نفس المنظر نور فى سحابة يتحرك عرضى و تلقيت عدة اتصلات هاتفية من مناطق مختلفة مثل الزيتون و الشرابية يوصفوا نفس المشهد و كان هناك زحام فى كل المناطق ​السؤال معقول يكونوا وزعوا كشافات على كنائس مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
العدرا مش محتاجة شهادة من حد العدر طول الوقت بتظهر لاولادها و بتعمل معجزات كتير لكتير من الناس بمختلف البلاد و الاعتقادات
بركاتها و شفاعتها معنا كل حين​


----------



## diamont (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*

مش ممكن تكون غولة !!!!!؟

يعني إبليس بيضحك عليكم و أنتم في القرن 21​​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*



diamont قال:


> مش ممكن تكون غولة !!!!!؟
> 
> يعني إبليس بيضحك عليكم و أنتم في القرن 21​​



ولماذا لا يكون انت المخدوع ولا تبصر ولا تسمع مثل باقي البشر من قرون وليس هذا القرن فقط

الله لا يضلل ولا يتمكر علي اولاده بل هو الراعي الصالح يعرف خاصته وخاصته تعرفه وتسمع صوته

قتذهب علي اثر الراعاه ،ربنا موجود ،الله محبه،لا يتركنا ولا يهملنا

شكرا علي الخبر

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتكم

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل


----------



## الروح النارى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*



ماريو ايهاب قال:


> http://www.akhbarak.net/internal/article.php?id=226
> أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم


 
*شــــكرا لــي مااااريووو ـك*
*لتصحيح الخبر ورد أتصال من صديق فى العمل الظهور ده كان فى منطقة العمرانية*
*حوالى الساعة 9.30 مساءاًً*
*والظهور كان منتصف شارع الثلاثينى ومستشفى الصدر*​* وبعده ظهرت الحمامة البيضاء الساعة 10 مساءاً تقريباً*
*بيقول صديقى أنه شافها علشان هو كان موجود هناك قريب من سنترال العمرانية والحمامة كانت طايرة فوق المتجمعين فى أتجاة قسم شرطة العمرانية الجديد*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*

يا ام النور فتحى عيونهم العميانة
بركتك يا امى فاقت عقول البشر الضعيفة
طوباكى ثم طوباكى يا امى​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*

جهنم

طب افرض حضرتك مت ما حستش بحاجه ولا جنه ولا نار اسود كحل يعني

و افرض حضرتك مسلم معندكش حسنات كفايه و دخلت برضه النار

او قولت كلمه دخلت النار 

مش النبي عندكم بيقول ان الرجل ممكن يكب علي وجهه في النار من كلمه

ايه رايك


----------



## الروح النارى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*



diamont قال:


> أين هو تعدي الحدود أنا لم أتكلم إلا من خلال ما تؤمنون به و تعرفونه تمام المعرفة


 
*نعم نحن نعرفه تمام المعرفه *
*هل تعرفه أنت حتى تتحدث هكذا عنه ؟*
*أن كنت لا تعرفه كيف تتحدث فيما لاتعرف *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*

*مرسي علي الاخبار 
السلام ليكي يا امي العزراء​*


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*

*حتى لو الخبر  مكتوب بصوره غير لائقه*
*فهذا يرجع الى فكر كاتب الخبر وعقليته المغلقه*
*والثابت فى الموضوع الظهور الحقيقى للسيده العذراء*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*

*السلام لكي ياعذراء أعني عن نفسك في كل مكان وأحفظي شعبك من الفتن وردى بقوة علي من يسء اليك ليكون عبرة للأخرين *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أنباء عن ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء فى كنيسة بالهرم .. واشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط وسط تزاجد أمنى كبير*

*ربنا موجود والعدراء تنور عيونهم ​*


----------

